

If I can do Excel, can I program? - joeyyang
https://medium.com/p/fde17f82f65a

======
autumncolor
Excel: bringing programming to the masses.

------
teemo_cute
Good guy Excel... doing functional programming before it was cool. SUM(A1:A10)

~~~
joeyyang
Exactly! Didn't want to go into how Excel is actually really strict FP in the
post, but that's totally true.

~~~
teemo_cute
Oh my, I just thought of an idea. Since Excel is composed of grids, and a web
page underneath is also composed of grids. What if someone made an Excel for
web pages? That would be cool!

~~~
NonEUCitizen
Dan Bricklin, inventor of VisiCalc (and therefore of spreadsheets), suggested
using spreadsheets for web content. Looks like WikiCalc came out of this:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WikiCalc](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WikiCalc)

